# Shoulder Harness



## phlaw (Jul 8, 2004)

Looking for a Shoulder Harness for Escrima Sticks??

Any ideas who sells them?


----------



## clockexit (Jul 8, 2004)

Billard supply stores have many different pool cue shoulder bags.
                       Cordially,Howard


----------

